# 3 digit vs. 5 digit engines



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Two questions...1st - is the main difference the engine type and 2nd which is most perferable??? Pro's and con's :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I will make the assumption you are asking only about the knuckle coupler 3 digit engines and not the earlier link coupler engines. My view is that if you are purchasing to operate get the 3 digit engines. They are usually less expensive and better operating, more reliable than some of the 5 digit variations. Be sure to get 3 digit versions with tender mounted reversing units. They are reliable, easy to repair and worst case with dirty track the reverse unit will cycle to neutral. these engines will all have traction tires and some of the 326's and 336's will have the large motors.
Some engines such as the very nice 21004 0-6-0 are only available as a 5 digit. These have the 2 position reverse units so if the track is dirty or there are any power drop outs the engine cycles to reverse, usually derailing some cars.
If you are collecting only then the top end 5 digit engines are more rare, more expensive and some say better to build a collection around.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

daveh219 said:


> Two questions...1st - is the main difference the engine type and 2nd which is most perferable??? Pro's and con's :smilie_daumenpos:


FWIW: I'll take the 5 digits over the 3 digits. The graphics seem
to be a little sharper but the main difference for me is in the motors. The "side brush" motors:appl: I have found run a lot smoother and just a better design. They are very close in running with the older DC motors:smilie_daumenpos: of the late 40's which I consider the best of the runners. Of course JMHO>Larry
P.S. If your track system is "up to stuff" you will have no problems with the new type reversing switches on the 5 digit engines.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> I will make the assumption you are asking only about the knuckle coupler 3 digit engines and not the earlier link coupler engines. My view is that if you are purchasing to operate get the 3 digit engines. They are usually less expensive and better operating, more reliable than some of the 5 digit variations. Be sure to get 3 digit versions with tender mounted reversing units. They are reliable, easy to repair and worst case with dirty track the reverse unit will cycle to neutral. these engines will all have traction tires and some of the 326's and 336's will have the large motors.
> Some engines such as the very nice 21004 0-6-0 are only available as a 5 digit. These have the 2 position reverse units so if the track is dirty or there are any power drop outs the engine cycles to reverse, usually derailing some cars.
> If you are collecting only then the top end 5 digit engines are more rare, more expensive and some say better to build a collection around.


That about says it all. I have 1 5-digit steamer, and it's finicky. In fact I don't run it...And besides, the 3 digits are what I grew up with.. That's why I collect/run them.:smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Ace (Mar 30, 2016)

Can someone explain more about why 1950's AF went from 3-digit numbers to 5-digit, were they just running short of numbers or was there a definite change in production?















These items were in a friend's collection, since deceased.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Ace said:


> Can someone explain more about why 1950's AF went from 3-digit numbers to 5-digit, were they just running short of numbers or was there a definite change in production?
> 
> Ace: I understand it had something to do with the "infant":smilie_auslachen: stage of the computer age that was starting to happen. Remember the punch cards they had. If you recall GM was going through the same stage with their paperwork. eg.: Window stickers, build sheets,and etc. More digits where required for this. Larry


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Gilbert continued to develop their product line to compete and to lower production costs. As features changed new numbers would be assigned. 312 became 315 with an air chime whistle, then became 313 with knuckle couplers, then became 316.
In 1957 Gilbert made a decision to implement a 5 digit numbering system to provide better internal product tracking and cost control. The system was implemented in 1957 but 1958 was the first production run with 5 digit numbers on the cars. The first digit was the product, a 2 is American Flyer, a 3 is HO, the other numbers were for non train products like the Polar Cub fans. The second digit is the series such as 0 for sets, 1 for engines. In theory Gilbert could track cost and production by end use of the car. An example used is the 24403 IC reefer. Internally it had 3 numbers, 24401, 24402, 24403. One was to be boxed for separate sale, one was to be boxed for use in sets and one was loose for sets without individual boxes.
Evidently in the environment of declining YoY sales the internal cost tracking benefit this might have provided must not have been worth the added cost, complexity and trouble because it was at best inconsistently implemented in later years.
Only the highest of the three numbers in the series was supposed to be stamped on the cars however there are some interesting variations where the factory applied one of the other numbers during a production run.


----------



## Ace (Mar 30, 2016)

Thanks guys, that's interesting. Perhaps the move to 5-digit numbers also helped accommodate the expanding HO product line?

I'm running a very limited amount of old S-gauge, pretending it's On42. I converted my GP7 to DC track power, runs good.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The 372 and all the original Gilbert S gauge engines will run well with DC track power. Thanks for including the nice pictures Ace.


----------

